# Asian Members - Sparse Asian Eyebrows



## jasminbarley (May 26, 2008)

*****


----------



## Kuuipo (May 26, 2008)

I have naturally thin black eyebrows. Never have to pluck them. I add to the lacking areas with pencil. I use an ash brown colour so its not too harsh. I use NARS or MAC pencil.


----------



## Lizzie (May 26, 2008)

I hate my brows!  Plucking one opens a whole acre of space!!
I use a dark blonde or ash brown pencil and blend it with a spoolie so that it's not too harsh.

hth


----------



## vandael (May 26, 2008)

i have serious issues with my brows. lots of hairs, but they're ridiculously fine. so they appear incredibly sparse on my face, especially against my really dark brown/black hair (and i'm naturally tan!)... not good. they HAVE to be filled in, otherwise it looks like i have no brows!

POWDER vs. PENCIL
i prefer powder over pencil. i've used pencil in the past and found that the drawn-in areas didn't look as natural. even with short, feather-like strokes, sometimes there would be a weird sheen. however, i still use pencil for the tail end of my brow. 

i like to fill in my brows with clinique's brow shaper in charcoaled with a MAC 208 brush - using short strokes and taking a step back every once in awhile to get the whole picture. it looks super natural on me because it's not a black, but more of a dark brown. black can come off harsh, so i find it best to fill them in with a dark brown. [rule of thumb: always go slightly lighter than your hair color]. after the powder, i brush on bare escentuals brow gel to set the color and keep them in place. the whole process takes about 5-10 min, but completely worth it to open up my eyes.

as for maintenance, i try to keep them tidy with plucking after i've been shaped at a salon. i will usually grow my brows out every three months, then go in to get them professionally reshaped.

HTH!


----------



## BlahWah (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I hate my brows!  Plucking one opens a whole acre of space!!_

 






I'm with vandael on the powder over pencil issue.  Pencil looks so precise but incredibly fake since there isn't much hair to show that I _didn't_ entirely remove my brow and then draw it back in.  I like it to look natural.

I just started getting into brows about a 1/2 year ago and use MAC's brow filler in Charcoal/Maple with the 266 and Brow Finisher in Wheat.  Right now I'm on the hunt for another colour tho b/c I just dyed my hair a slightly bright mahogany and my brows look ashy compared to the red tints in my hair.  I actually used a bit of Twinks to add a bit of red but I had to be really careful since it's quite pigmented (the only time I'll complain about that for a MAC shadow!).

As for shaping... I really should get them professionally done but I haven't found a good person for that yet.  Most of them do a so-so job so I've just saved my money and done my own.  Not the best but at least it's not cash down the drain!


----------



## jasminbarley (May 27, 2008)

*****


----------



## swt_int3ntions (May 27, 2008)

I use stila's brow filler in dark (i have black hair) it gives you 2 shades, a dark brown and a light brown so you can kind of customize the shade you'd like (darker for dramatic or lighter for everyday)
i have seriously sparse eyebrows too...and plucking them is a scary thing lol, i'm always afraid i'll pull that ONE hair out and I'll have a huge gap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, i use a soft angled brush to apply, the key is go to soft and slow, you can always layer the colour...then i brush it out


----------



## Temptasia (May 27, 2008)

I use a dark brown eyeshadow like MAC's Expresso to define...sometimes I will use a pencil at the ends for a tad more precision. Powders definitely look more natural and soft. You don't want sharpie brows!


----------



## nai (May 27, 2008)

i use concrete e/s with a 266 brush.  i then brush it out with a lash comb so it looks even more natural.  i keep brows in place with a clear mascara. works wonders for my bald eyebrows


----------



## jasminbarley (May 27, 2008)

*****


----------



## SoSoAmazin (May 28, 2008)

I know this may not be for everyone, but I chose to have my super sparse eyebrows semi-permanently tattooed.  I had them done by a reputable lady with over 20 years experience.  It's called eyebrow embroidery because a different needle (the "embroidery needle") is used and only deposits ink on the top layer of skin so it will fade out over 2-5 years.  Dark brown ink is used as opposed to black so that it won't fade into that nasty blue-green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And best of all, it looks totally NATURAL!! I swear, no one believes me when I first tell them that my brows are tatted!  If this is something you might want to consider in the future, pm me and i'll send you a link to my photo album with before and after pics.


----------



## jasminbarley (May 28, 2008)

*****


----------



## StArCaNdY (May 28, 2008)

I use Anastasia's brow kit for my eyebrows. It brings two colors. I find this is the only powder that lasts all day no matter what. It also brings stencils so you can shape your brows nicely. I use them since I can never get my brows right without them.


----------



## mistella (May 30, 2008)

I use pencils. i have medium-tan skin & dark brown hair and use taupe & medium brown & dark brown. the dark brown only goes in the arch & tail. I dont really like powders, they dont really define and look powdery to me. there's a pic of me in my profile, you can see my brows there. without makeup they are sparse and i have hardly any tail!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoAmazin* 

 
_I know this may not be for everyone, but I chose to have my super sparse eyebrows semi-permanently tattooed.  I had them done by a reputable lady with over 20 years experience.  It's called eyebrow embroidery because a different needle (the "embroidery needle") is used and only deposits ink on the top layer of skin so it will fade out over 2-5 years.  Dark brown ink is used as opposed to black so that it won't fade into that nasty blue-green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And best of all, it looks totally NATURAL!! I swear, no one believes me when I first tell them that my brows are tatted!  If this is something you might want to consider in the future, pm me and i'll send you a link to my photo album with before and after pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup eyebrow embroidery is a good option- just make sure you don't skimp on how much you pay and actually get someone GOOD to do it. I've seen some pretty god awful results out there... but also some really good ones lol. 
My grandmother is very very good at it.. (I know.. how STRANGE does that sound?!?! grandmother.. haha) but she has been doing it for longer than I've been around for... (she was one of the first in the development of this technique), and I know people pay her HEAPS and travel for hours and beg her to do it for them...

There are always asian ladies (generally 30s/40s) out there who had them done by some cheap place and have that hideous SOLID BLUE tattoo coming to find her to beg her to help them remove it or fix it. The moral of this story being... if you are seriously going to consider doing this, find someone really good. It CAN look really good- and save tonnes of time every day lol. But do your research!  (I mean.. she trained ME to do it... same as how they train those who come to learn... but hell no would I let me near anyone's face with the tatoo gun yet haha! But there are some who lack the experience who will....)

OH! and I personally use powder. MAC brow shader in maple/soft charcoal... but I have a missing patch which has been tatooed in by my grandma haha (and no one can tell)


----------



## Patricia (Jun 9, 2008)

please SoSoAmazin and ~Crystal~ could you please post pics??? i'm not asian bit i'm very interested in this technique


----------

